# Best bait



## shooterguy71 (Dec 17, 2016)

Now that the water is cooling down is live shrimp still the best thing going or is artificial the way to go now?


----------



## armyvet4583 (Dec 17, 2016)

I used shrimp last week did real good. I know other guys are switching to mud minners this time of the yr.


----------



## Rob G (Dec 19, 2016)

*Bait*

In the Savannah area, the "best" overall bait for inshore fishing is live shrimp (if you can get it) no matter the time of the year.


----------



## fishman01 (Dec 19, 2016)

If you can get them, live shrimp are always the best bait.


----------



## perryrip (Dec 22, 2016)

*Best Bait*

Try soft plastics jigging off the bottom with a 3/16oz jig head. I use a lot of matrix shad and Zman trout tricks. I have more luck on the trout tricks using an 1/8 oz darter head jig. Good colors are green hornet (MS), magneto (MS), limbo slice (MS), UV (MS), opening night (TT), and mood ring (TT). I caught these in the pic using the green hornet matrix shad fishing off of the bank yesterday morning. I try to match the lure color with water clarity. Clearer the water the lighter the color.


----------

